# Festool Planex sanding pads



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are looking at a texture removal job. 30' front entry ceiling. I am trying to talk Carly into buying me a new toy..

Those of you who have one and have used it on texture removal what Grit pads did you use?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What's wrong with the old "wet n scrape " technique?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> What's wrong with the old "wet n scrape " technique?


It's messy and let's face it everything is more fun with power tools. :yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Plus it's a 30' ceiling.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I will have the chance to try it out this winter, but I don't think it will be productive enough compared to wet and scrape. If it were a small area maybe. 

Aaron does a lot of it and couldn't get close to his production rate. He was trying to avoid using oil to block water stains so he wanted to keep them dry.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I would be very interested to hear if anyone has compared a Planex to a Porter cable 7800. I use the PC and like it ok, but wonder if the Planex is enough of an improvement to justify upgrading.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Never owned a porter cable to compare, but the AC 36 is a really nice extractor.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I would be very interested to hear if anyone has compared a Planex to a Porter cable 7800. I use the PC and like it ok, but wonder if the Planex is enough of an improvement to justify upgrading.


I was wondering the s question as of today JMays, the pawn shop in town has one, offering it at $179 so far.

I was in there and put a down payment on a Festool CT Midi, and a RO 150... BTW, they register all their equipment inventory with police.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Found this video just now. This guy replaced his porter cable 7800 with the planex because it is gear driven and is tougher. He used 80 grit on his popcorn ceiling.
He said he switched to 36 grit after his first ceiling, but you have to watch very careful as it will chew through the wall board paper.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHabrsZxghk&spfreload=10


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I would be very interested to hear if anyone has compared a Planex to a Porter cable 7800. I use the PC and like it ok, but wonder if the Planex is enough of an improvement to justify upgrading.


How does the Porter Cable work? Is the section good, dust collection? For half the cost of Festool and considering we do maybe 2 of these a year I think $1,100.00 is a bid much to spend (plus Carly said no more toys this year :thumbdown:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> How does the Porter Cable work? Is the section good, dust collection? For half the cost of Festool and considering we do maybe 2 of these a year I think $1,100.00 is a bid much to spend (plus Carly said no more toys this year :thumbdown:


 It works pretty good man. Suction and dust collection is good overall, but sometimes I'll get a 'poof' of dust at start up. It's like the suction kicks in one second too late. For the most part is works as advertised. 

Where I find it lacking sometimes is in how aggressive I can get with it. The way the shroud is set up, the actual sanding pad only makes light contact with the surface. That's great for sanding unpainted drywall as it allows you to sand without fuzzing up the paper too bad. But for sanding roller stipple or texture out of previously painted walls, it's a little weak. I wish I could adjust it to make stronger contact with the surface. They do have different backer pads that can help that a little, but I haven't been able to get the power I want out if it sometimes. 

I would consider a Planex if I thought it would be better in that department.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Users say the PC 7800 doesn't articulate so you can't hold it straight up towards the ceilings, you have to hold your arms way up so it is more parallel with ceiling. It will wear the arms and shoulders out.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> How does the Porter Cable work? Is the section good, dust collection? For half the cost of Festool and considering we do maybe 2 of these a year I think $1,100.00 is a bid much to spend (plus Carly said no more toys this year


If you do, plan on more than 1,100. I would not want to use it on ceiling for extended periods without the harness. Plus they may recommend the slim pad set(uses interface pad) for that, idk. 

If it helps, I sanded 2,000 sq. of 90 yr old beadboard ceiling with it on an exterior. I used 60 grit with slim pad and the harness. It took me 1.5 days and I was workin'. The harness was absolutely necessary, no lower back pain the next day. It was still hard work.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

You will find other uses for it, I did at least. It has been used about once a month since August purchase.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I use the PC often just for standard wall prep on re paints. Unless the walls are real smooth to begin with (rarely are) I go over them first with a 100 grit screen. Do any patching then hit it again with paper. Smooths out the walls nicely and helps blend the patches in by reducing the nap on the rest of the wall.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

If you're thinking about the porter cable for popcorn removal don't bother. I rented one and tried it, epic failure.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to have to wait. We didn't get that whole job, oh well. We have all the painting but no removal. 

Damn I was going to get new toys, Planex and some Scaffolding. I guess I can still have dreams about them.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

All the DW guys in my area use the PC. In not sure if the model has changed, but it's all I've seen for years. They seem to be well made. I'm looking at one now. I'd love a festool, but sheesh, they're all soooo much.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

capn26 said:


> All the DW guys in my area use the PC. In not sure if the model has changed, but it's all I've seen for years.




Your lucky then, only a couple outfits around here have caught on to dustless tech. Just a couple weeks ago I was bidding a new house and the drywall guys were going at it with those rectangle pole sanders, dust flying everywhere. 

Blows my mind to see so many guys stuck in the dusty past. And naturally they leave it to us to clean up the mess.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

No kidding. Since my dads moved only to remod/Reno, it's a nightmare. He tapes up doors, vents, whatever, but it's still a challenge with any system. I'd hate to see old fashioned pole sanders in some of these jobs.


----------

